# Ventola della CPU del notebook sempre al massimo

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

da un po' di tempo, sto notando che la ventola della cpu del mio laptop è sempre al massimo, o comunque ad un regime che non è certamente quello minimo.

La cosa strana è che a volte invece capita che questo non succede, ma ormai la maggior parte delle volte è così.

Uso cpufrequtils e ho impostato il governor ondemand, ma anche mettendolo su conservative non cambia nulla. Ho come l'impressione che non funzioni il frequency scaling. Inoltre è attivo il power management di KDE, ma anche disabilitandolo sembra che non cambi nulla.

Ho provato anche ad utilizzare powertop per capire quale fosse il processo che carica la CPU più di tutti ma anche lì non sono riuscito a capire chi sia il colpevole.

A questo punto non so se sia un aggiornamento del kernel ad aver causato ciò, o qualche altra cosa.

Qualcuno saprebbe darmi una mano per capire quale sia il problema?

----------

## Onip

la temperatura com'è? se è alta potrebbe anche essere che ha bisogno di essere ripulito all'interno da polvere, peli, briciole...

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

no, non c'è bisogno di ripulirlo. È praticamente nuovo, e non intendo comunque aprirlo per il momento.

Però una cosa strana è che cat /proc/cpuinfo dice:

"Power Management: "

È normale?

```
# acpi -t

Thermal 0: ok, 71.0 degrees C
```

----------

## fbcyborg

Forse ho scoperto la causa di questo problema: wifi.

Ho installato una patch che doveva correggere un problema con il driver iwlwifi. Ora ho tolto la patch e sembra che la ventola sia decisamente meno allegra!  :Very Happy: 

A questo punto mi chiedo se c'è da modificare qualcosa a livello di power management per la scheda wifi.

----------

## fbcyborg

Riapro la discussione perché purtroppo il problema si ripresenta. A quanto pare non era colpa della patch iwlwifi che dicevo.

Sto cercando di utilizzare powertop per capire qual'è il processo che impegna così tanto la CPU in maniera continuativa ma non capisco proprio cosa sia.

Ho anche attivato il power saving per la scheda wireless ma sembra non sortire alcun effetto.

----------

## pierino_89

Che modello di notebook è? Hai già controllato nel BIOS se è possibile impostare un qualche tipo di policy per la velocità della ventola?

Per il resto, potresti provare ad abilitare rc_interactive e vedere a che punto del boot la ventola si attiva.

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque, non credo sia un problema di modello di notebook. 

Ho fatto alcune prove, e ho notato che tornando al kernel 3.6.8 questo problema non si pone.

Prima ero passato al kernel 3.7.1, e ho anche controllato che non si fosse disabilitata qualche opzione relativa al power management e al cpu frequency scaling. 

A questo punto non so se hanno introdotto qualche bug o se c'è qualche modulo nuovo che va configurato in modo particolare.

Per rispondere a pierino_89: nel BIOS non ho mai toccato nulla e sinceramente credo sia tutto a posto anche se non ho mai indagato più a fondo.

----------

## pierino_89

Che sia un problema relativo a quel kernel specifico? Ho visto che c'è il 3.7.4, puoi provare a vedere se succede la stessa cosa.

----------

## fbcyborg

Appena ho un attimo di tempo provo e ti faccio sapere! È probabile che sia quella versione specifica, anche se sospetto che siano cambiate un po' di cosette dalla versione 3.6.8 alla 3.7.1, quindi magari c'è da fare qualche conf particolare. Mi sono accorto che persino i driver UVC sono stati spostati e ho dovuto ricercarli per riabilitarli. Magari è successa una cosa analoga con dei driver che hanno a che fare con il power management.

----------

## fbcyborg

Sesso problema con il kernel 3.7.4. Temo che ci sia qualche problema di configurazione. Ma quale?

----------

## pierino_89

Posta .config, magari ci viene in mente qualcosa.

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, eccoli entrambi per completezza e senza commenti:

config-3.6.8-gentoo

config-3.7.4-gentoo

Grazie

----------

## pierino_89

Ti elenco le cose che non mi tornano:

- general setup\disable heap randomization: perché l'hai abilitato? Sono anni che l'ho disabilitato e non ho mai avuto problemi

- Processor type and features\supported processor vendors: penso che dovresti abilitarlo 

- Processor type and features\support for extended (non pc) x86 platforms: sono pressoché sicuro che non ti serva

- power management and acpi options\opportunistic sleep: io l'ho abilitato, e di conseguenza anche "user space wakeup sources interface"

- power management and acpi options\cpuidle driver for intel processors: se hai un processore intel, va assolutamente attivato

- i vari governor della cpu (a parte ondemand che è il predefinito) li metterei come moduli e non builtin

- hardware monitoring support: se hai un processore intel, dovresti abilitare (almeno come modulo) Intel Core/Core2/Atom temperature sensor

- in "kernel hacking" hai molte opzioni di debug abilitate, controlla quali davvero ti servono e disabilita le altre, potrebbero essere loro a far impazzire il processore

----------

## fbcyborg

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Ti elenco le cose che non mi tornano:
> 
> - general setup\disable heap randomization: perché l'hai abilitato? Sono anni che l'ho disabilitato e non ho mai avuto problemi
> 
> 

 

Ma non è abilitato!   :Confused:  dove hai visto il modulo COMPAT_BRK attivo?

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Processor type and features\supported processor vendors: penso che dovresti abilitarlo 

 

Attivato.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Processor type and features\support for extended (non pc) x86 platforms: sono pressoché sicuro che non ti serva

 

Disattivato

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - power management and acpi options\opportunistic sleep: io l'ho abilitato, e di conseguenza anche "user space wakeup sources interface"

 

OK, abilitati, e ho lasciato il valore a 100 per il secondo modulo.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - power management and acpi options\cpuidle driver for intel processors: se hai un processore intel, va assolutamente attivato

 

Attivato. 

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - i vari governor della cpu (a parte ondemand che è il predefinito) li metterei come moduli e non builtin

 

OK, ma per il momento li lascio built-in poiché fin'ora non mi hanno mai dato problemi così compilati. Casomai li metterò come moduli successivamente qualora ci fossero ancora problemi dopo queste modifiche che mi hai suggerito.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - hardware monitoring support: se hai un processore intel, dovresti abilitare (almeno come modulo) Intel Core/Core2/Atom temperature sensor

 

Attivato.

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - in "kernel hacking" hai molte opzioni di debug abilitate, controlla quali davvero ti servono e disabilita le altre, potrebbero essere loro a far impazzire il processore

 

Tolte.

Grazie mille per i suggerimenti, però come ho riavviato con il nuovo kernel sembra non essere cambiato nulla. 

A questo punto non saprei se sia il caso di utilizzare qualche strumento per analizzare cos'è che occupa così tanto la CPU. Banalmente dovrei riuscire a capirlo con powertop o htop ad esempio, ma non riesco ad identificare il colpevole.

----------

## pierino_89

Sono un po' a corto di idee... Però ho trovato questo, potrebbe essere correlato? https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/12/19/166

----------

## fbcyborg

Io penso proprio di sì!!!!

A questo punto non rimane che l'ipotesi di un bug nel kernel.   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Siamo arrivati alla versione 3.8.2. Avranno risolto?

----------

